# طالب ميكاترونكس



## super power (10 أكتوبر 2009)

أنا طالب ميكاترونكس من سوريا أنا الآن في السنة الثالثه 
أريد كتاب يشرح كل شيء عن مضخم العمليات


----------



## Eng./mostafa mando (22 ديسمبر 2009)

انا مصطفى محمد ابراهيم
طالب بقسم ميكاترونكس بالمعهد العالى للهندسة بالمنيا فى السنة الاولى 
وانا فى غاية السرور انى اخترت القسم اللى احبه
الحمد لله انا كويس جدا فى القسم وربنا يخلى الدكاتره والمعيدين اللى بيدرسولى


----------



## andaziar_85 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

please write the term in english i will help you


----------

